# furnace not lighting



## big b (Mar 24, 2006)

woke up this morning to find temperature at 16 degrees so i checked the furnace and found it not lit. it has an automatic ignition system so i raised the temp to get it to kick in but nothing happened. i have had the ignitor replaced twice in the past year and a half. anybody have any suggestion as to what i should do or look at next. when i raise temperature it makes a humming sound but no clicking sound like its trying to ignite. i followed the steps outlined a couple of threads ago but still nothing. it is a Coleman t.h.e. 90 furnace. read about these flashing lights for fault code on furnaces but couldnt find any.

thanx


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 25, 2006)

call a technician to service.

if they tell you that the ignitor needs replacing, ask them to sell you a nitride ignitor, and it will last ten times longer but is more expensive.


----------



## Total Home Care (Mar 27, 2006)

90% furnace just humming it sounds like the induce draft fan motor is not comming on.... it has to start befor the ignition process starts...Good luck


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

call a qualified tech before your house blows up.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 16, 2006)

lol.............


----------

